# Scheduling shutdown (2003 Server)



## nemesis.tyrant (May 2, 2007)

using 2003 Sp2 as desktop
how schedule a task to shutdown windows at (e.g.)6:00am

:smile:


----------



## aftrshock (Feb 20, 2007)

start -> control panel -> scheduled tasks

add shutdown -t 0 at whatever time you want and it will immediately shutdown the system.


----------



## nemesis.tyrant (May 2, 2007)

thank you


----------



## aftrshock (Feb 20, 2007)

no problemo.


----------



## AndrewMSA (May 4, 2007)

Are you wanting a complete shutdown? or just a restart? Heres the shutdown.cmd we use for scheduling shutdowns.

shutdown /r /f /t 60 /d p:2:4


/r = shutdown and restart
/f = forces running applications to close without warning
/t = the timer for shutdown
/d p:2:4 = is the reason for shutdown, 2 is the user code and 4 is the planned shutdown code. Cannot remember what the codes are.


----------



## levi.rogers (Jun 23, 2006)

The codes include information about the shutdown in the event log.


----------

